# Man Rule



## Big Don (Apr 16, 2012)

OK, I know it is forbidden to date the sisters, exes or potentials of your friends, but, seriously...
How wrong would it be for me to date my buddy's sister?


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 16, 2012)

I honestly don't think there's anything wrong with it.  If you ever break up tho, it might affect the friendship.  

I think rules like this sort of go out the window once we become adults.  Just act like an adult.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 16, 2012)

Your both adults its none of your buddys concern.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 16, 2012)

OK, that is the answer I wanted. Thanks


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 16, 2012)

Aye.  I have not only 'dated' the exes (or sisters) of friends, I'm marrying one (we've finally set a date to stop living in sin; only taken us eight years ).


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 16, 2012)

if a friend had a problem with me dating his sister, I would question the strength of the friendship.


----------



## granfire (Apr 16, 2012)

I think thee is that certain weird feeling....but yeah, once you graduate high school, that, too should subside.

If the guy is good enough to hang out with....

Then again, maybe you know too much about the icky guy stuff he said about girls.... :lol:


----------



## granfire (Apr 16, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye.  I have not only 'dated' the exes (or sisters) of friends, I'm marrying one (we've finally set a date to stop living in sin; only taken us eight years ).



you are such a rebel!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 16, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye. I have not only 'dated' the exes (or sisters) of friends, I'm marrying one (we've finally set a date to stop living in sin; only taken us eight years ).



Are you going to wear a Hakama and sword at the service?


----------



## Buka (Apr 16, 2012)

It's not in the least bit wrong. But, sometimes, it can feel really complicated. Not just in the here and the now, but later. 

But, hey, faint heart never won fair lady. Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead! (and tomorrow I shall suffer cliche hangover)


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 16, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> Are you going to wear a Hakama and sword at the service?



"Does anyone see any reason why these two should not be married?"

*Total Silence*


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 16, 2012)

Go ahead and date her. Just don't share details with your friend.


----------



## David43515 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know about buddies, but my dad married his brother-in-law's kid sister. (Yes, my cousins and I look eerily similar.)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 17, 2012)

David43515 said:


> I don't know about buddies, but my dad married his brother-in-law's kid sister. (Yes, my cousins and I look eerily similar.)



My father's sister is married to my mothers brother...


----------



## Big Don (Apr 17, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> My father's sister is married to my mothers brother...


My great grandpa married my great grandma, she died in childbirth with kid #8 he married her sister had a total of 19.
My grandpa's brothers and sisters are also his cousins


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a small sample size, so probably not statistically significant, but given what's posted in this thread, there is apparently a connection between inbreeding and the study of martial arts...

:rofl:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 17, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> Are you going to wear a Hakama and sword at the service?



I have long cherished such an image but I suspect I will not be allowed to . Mind you, we shall be having a second, more private, hand-fasting when we have had the 'official' one done ... so maybe then .


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 17, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I have long cherished such an image but I suspect I will not be allowed to . Mind you, we shall be having a second, more private, hand-fasting when we have had the 'official' one done ... so maybe then .



My wife and also had two ceremonies. One with family &amp; friends at our home in the US. And one with just the two of us in the battlements at Amberley Castle in your neck of the woods. Amberley was for us. The other was to make the families and govt happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> My father's sister is married to my mothers brother...



Happened with my mother and father as well.  Children of the two marraiges are called double cousins.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's a small sample size, so probably not statistically significant, but given what's posted in this thread, there is apparently a connection between inbreeding and the study of martial arts...
> 
> :rofl:



It would have never crossed my mind, but one certainly has to wonder ...    :uhyeah:


----------



## Nomad (Apr 24, 2012)

Big Don said:


> OK, I know it is forbidden to date the sisters, exes or potentials of your friends, but, seriously...
> How wrong would it be for me to date my buddy's sister?



Why not ask him?  If he freaks out, you might want to rethink it... but he might be fine with it.  As someone mentioned, don't share details though...


----------



## mmartist (May 27, 2012)

I don&#8217;t think there will be a problem dating her. You should probably be more careful when it comes to some aspects of the relationship but I don&#8217;t believe this will be difficult.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 27, 2012)

I would also say its fair game...   Just know that your friendship with him could go away following a bad ending to the relationship with her.


----------

